# I'm looking for instrumental grind or grindcore real loud sludgy & noisy



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Any crusty grindcore or grind all instrumental worth mention , the uttermost barbaric grind, beyond brutal!

Think early Carcass or early Napalm Death whiteout voice yep?

Or Dead Infection of poland minus voice?


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

My favorite grindcore band is The Red Chord (which band name happens to refer to Berg's opera Wozzeck by the way), especially their debut album Fused Together in Revolving Doors.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> Any crusty grindcore or grind all instrumental worth mention , the uttermost barbaric grind, beyond brutal!
> 
> Think early Carcass or early Napalm Death whiteout voice yep?
> 
> Or Dead Infection of poland minus voice?


What are you and that new friend of yours up to, deprofundis? Be careful, now.


----------

